# ICD-9 for hyperdefecation



## Codingirl1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Can anyone help with this?

I am not finding anything under defecation, hyperdef., excessive..
I can use chagne of bowels but the physicians was very specific when 
stating hyperdefecation as athe diagnosis.

Any information is  greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Sheila


----------



## eblanken (Nov 12, 2008)

Would Hyperactive Bowel work? 564.9


----------



## junebug1969 (Nov 29, 2008)

Just an opinion, but I don't think you can code from the functional disorders section without a more concrete cause. I would query the physician as to whether or not it was actually hyperperistalsis (787.4). If not, I think you have to go with change in bowel habits (787.99).


----------

